# Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,
und wieder ein 2011er Thread.

Wie ist Euer Wetter? Wetterextreme sind hier auch auf Fotos Festgehalten sehr Willkommen 

Schaut mal hier rein, irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor.

Hier also ein ersten Wetter aus 2011 von mir

 

In der Hoffnung das die Temperaturen steigen, wie es vorhergesagt wird :beten:beten


----------



## Mercedesfreund (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

.wir hoffen auch auf das ansteigen der Temp.,aber erst gehts noch mal kräftig in den Keller:evil sind hier minus 8°.brrrrrr


----------



## rut49 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*


also hier im Lipperland spielt das Wetter alle "Trümpfe" aus.
Gestern bei -5° und Wind,  gefror der leicht angetaute Schnee. Abends stieg die Temp. auf +1°, jetzt haben wir +3°und es regnet. Straßen teilweise gesperrt, Busverkehr teilweise eingestellt.
Das vergangene Jahr verabschiedete sich mit Glatteis und jetzt schon wieder spiegelblanke Straßen und Gehwege!!!
Aber: Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, kann doch alles nur besser werden, oder 
LG Regina


----------



## mitch (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

ei... ei.. eis 

       

wenns wenigstens mit erdbeeren geschmack wäre


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Mensch .... schlimm ... 

Da lade ich gleich garnicht die Bilder von unserer sonnigen Gegend hoch ...

Wäre wie Öl ins Feuer giessen 

Im Moment haben wir -0,6°C, leider haben die "Schleierwolken" gewonnen, die sich vor der Sonne verdichten ..... 
Der Wind ist vernachläßigbar ....

Ich hoffe bei Euch entschärft sich die Glatteis-Situation :beten


----------



## mitch (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

unser gletscher:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Magst deine Mascapone nicht Mitch ? Zumindest sieht das Zeugs so aus 

Hier ist alles entspannt, Teichtemp. hält sich Tapfer


----------



## mitch (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

hi uwe,

wenns wenigstens mascapone wäre  dann hätte ich nix dagegen - ein paar biskuit & anderes zeugs. dazu, fertig wäre das lekere dessert




leider ist nur der schei..... schnee vom dach


----------



## mitch (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

es taut 

          

Pegel im Maingebiet: Unterzettlitz / Roter Main


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

..10,5° Lufttemperatur um 14°° in der Sonne 20,5° Wasser steigt ohne mein Zutun auf 4,7° Fische haben sich auch mal gezeigt sehen alle gut aus


----------



## Regs (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Es taut und regnet teilweise. Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche 1 Grad, die restlichen Eisschollen und Schnee sind abgefischt. Die Fische schwimmen unten herum, auch der Kleinste.


----------



## JoeBaxter (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo bei uns sind momentan 3 Grad mit Regen Teich schon halb  offen Fische sind Mobil


----------



## Digicat (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Die Sonne lacht vom Himmel, bei +5,5°C ...

Im Tal liegt eine Nebeldecke ....
  

Der Teich
  

und seine Bewacher
 

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Digicat (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Nach nicht ganz einer Woche .... bei andauernden +Graden, aktuell +7,5°C, die Sonne will durch die auflockernde Wolkendecke, bei sehr stürmischen Wind (Spitze 86,7 Km/h) ...

 

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Regs (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,
der Teich hat jetzt 6 Grad an der Oberfläche. Die Goldfische sind munter, schwimmen aktiv herum und fressen mit Appetit rote MüLas (Frostfutter).


----------



## mitch (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

hallo,

immer noch hochwasser, aber das wetter fast wie an ostern
  


toter bussard am wegesrand


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,
12 Grad draussen, Wasser fast 7 Grad

Herrlich


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus 

@ Mitch: Leider gibt es nicht nur unter unseren Fischen & Fröschen Opfer zu beklagen .... auch unsere heimischen Vögel haben mit den Winter zu kämpfen ...

Hier ein interessanter Link ... in dem Link wird auch über ein sterben von Fischen berichtet .... fast am Ende des Artikels ...

@ Uwe:  ... hoffentlich schlägt der Winter nicht nochmal zurück .... :beten

@ All: 

Aktuell (17:53) haben wir +8,3°C ... sternenklar und kein Wind ....

Aber am Teich hat sich wieder eine Eisschicht gebildet 
 

Foto ist von soeben ....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nabend 

doch Helmut, das wird er bestimmt. Die Frage ist wie kräftig.

Hier ist es gerade so

 

Ab Mittwoch soll es wieder deutlich Küher werden


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus Uwe

Leider wird er wieder zurück schlagen ... ich hoffe es fällt aber moderat aus 

Hast du vielleicht eine Erklärung warum sich an meinem Teich wieder eine Eisschicht gebildet hat ....

Ich kann es mir bei momentanen +7,6°C (ja es geht jetzt wieder schnell nach unten) nicht erklären


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hab ich leider keinen Schimmer Helmut.

Das würde ja bedeuten das sehr kaltes Wasser nach oben steigt, aber bei über 7° Lufttemperatur eine Eisschicht


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Ja, daß ist ja auch für mich unglaublich ... aber das Foto spricht Bände ...

Es gibt jetzt von oben betrachtet ...

Ganz dünne Eisschicht ... 5cm Wasser ... dicke Eisschicht, ca. 10-15cm ... Teichwasser

War gerade draußen und habe das kontrolliert ....


----------



## mitch (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

so schön kann winter sein (wenn der  nebel weg ist   )


----------



## Regs (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,
heute hatten wir erstmals wieder Temperaturen bis -5 Grad und erwartungsgemäß hat sich auch eine dünne Eisschicht auf dem Teich gebildet.  Die Goldfische sind nicht zu sehen - sie liegen seit Tagen wieder auf dem Grund (1.15m).

Ich hoffe, dass sie an den aktiven Wärmetagen den körpereigenen Verbrauch durch das Frostfutter decken konnten und jetzt auch noch den Februar überstehen.


----------



## Digicat (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Nach den Schneefällen der letzten Tage ist heutemal ein herrlicher, sonniger Tag .....

 

Im Moment hat es -2,3°C und gaaaanz leichten Wind, der leider den Reif etwas herunter bläst 

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## cpt.nemo (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Im Moment -10 Grad. Ich geh heute nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Digicat (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten morgen

Vor gut einer halben Stunde .....

 
ist die Sonne aufgegangen ....

-5,8°C zeigt die Wetterstation, bei keinem Wind .....

Wird ein schöner, kalter Sonntag .....


----------



## marcus18488 (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten Morgen,

das Thermometer zeigt gerade 13,5° an, leider minus. Ist nu schon die dritte Nacht in Folge unter -10°. Aber für einen echten Härtsfelder ist das normal.


Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Dodi (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo zusammen,

letzte Nacht waren bei uns -5° und heute tagsüber um 0°.

Kleiner Trost: die nächsten Tage wird es wärmer!


----------



## Regs (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,
das Wetterkarussell dreht sich weiter. Es wird heute regnen und hat es in einigen Teilen Niedersachsens auch schon. Am Wochenende werden wieder 10 Grad erwartet - die Fische werden also mal wieder ihren Stoffwechsel hochfahren.


----------



## VolkerN (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Eeeennnnddlich mal wieder Plusgrade :freu:freu:freu

Immerhin sagenhafte 1,5 Grad und der Schnee kommt dabei so "ins Schwitzen" das er als Regen aufm Boden ankommt


----------



## Dodi (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nabend!

In Hamburg waren es heute satte +5,6° und die Sonne hat uns auch einige Zeit mit ihren Strahlen verwöhnt.

Der Teich taut - mal wieder - auf und dann schaun mer mal, wie's weitergeht mit dem Winter...

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Regs (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin!

Neun Grad in der Lüneburger Heide, das Eis ist seit gestern wieder weg, Wasser bei 1.5 Grad. Die Goldfische schwimmen schon wieder etwas weiter oben.

Das Wetter fährt Achterbahn..


----------



## Redlisch (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

es ist bei uns inzwischen 7,4 °C, den Wind kann man hören.

Da wir aber, nicht zuletzt durch die ganzen __ Tannen, windgeschützt sind, bekommt man am Teich nicht viel davon mit.

Dank der Noppenfolie ist der Teich Eisfrei, die letzten 3m die von der Teichoberfläche ohne Folie sind, sind seit 2 Tagen auch ohne Eis.

Die Wassertemperaturen steigen, sodas der Vlieser wieder auf vollen touren läuft.

Sonne ist leider Fehlanzeige 

Ein Blick unter die Folie zeigt das alle noch wohlauf sind, hoffen wir mal das dieses so bleibt, denn ab Mittwoch könnten die Temperaturen wieder fallen.

Ich denke mal das dieses auf und ab mehr Stress für die Fische bedeutet als lange kalt und dann Frühling ...

Axel


----------



## Regs (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,
10 Grad in der Lüneburger Heide - die Goldfische schwimmen an der Oberfläche und sind hungrig. Durch die heftigen Regenfälle in den letzten drei Tagen hat der Teich ordentlich Frischwasser von oben bekommen.

Bis Mittwoch rutscht die Temperatur wieder bis -2 Grad ab lt. wetter.de.


----------



## Digicat (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

+ 13,7°C .... der Sturm hat nach gelassen, leider auch die Sonne, die sich immer mehr hinter den aufziehenden Wolken versteckt 

Das Eis am Teich schmilzt vor sich hin ...
   

wird aber noch ein Weilchen dauern bis alles Eis weg ist 

Wünsche einen schönen Rest-Sonntag


----------



## Redlisch (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

10,0 °C (Nachts 10,5°C), der angesagte Regen ist ausgeblieben, nur etwas Sprühregen - meist Vormittags.

Der Wind hat bis heutemorgen 6 Uhr noch kräftig gepustet, dann lies er nach.

Sonne gab es die letzten 3 Tage keine, aber die Wassertemperatuten sind von 3,5°C auf 6°C gestiegen.


Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,
hier das gleiche, Wasser ist bei 6,4 Grad, Luft bei 10. So kann es weiter gehen


----------



## newbee (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Bei uns heute +13.3 grad

So kann es ruhig bleiben


----------



## Digicat (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus



			
				Koi-Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> So kann es weiter gehen





			
				Newbee schrieb:
			
		

> So kann es ruhig bleiben



Möchte ich mich anschliessen .... hätte schon genug für heuer


----------



## Dodi (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nabend!

War ein stürmisches WE in HH. 
Aber mild war es: tags um +10°, nachts um +8° - Wasser auch jetzt bei 6°.

Regen gab's genug, fast unaufhörlich, die Sonne hat sich überhaupt nicht blicken lassen. 

Einzig die Katzen hat's nicht gestört, sie kamen von ihren Exkursionen im Garten klatschnass herein...


----------



## VolkerN (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

...im Raum Stuttgart hatten wir heute traumhaftes Wetter 

...11 Grad ...Sonnenschein ...und im Gegensatz zu gestern kaum Wind. Der Teich ist endlich wieder komplett eisfrei. :freu


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo, 
das war ein Traumhaftes Wochenende richtig Frühlingshafte 12 - 13 Grad und eine
grandiose Fernsicht.
Ich war mit meiner Familie ein bischen im Flachland wandern und hatte eine super Sicht
auf die Alpen.
LG Markus


----------



## Ulli (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns war Frühlingswetter bei über 20 Grad und es gab Kaffee und Kuchen am Teich in der Sonne.
Das Bild ist von heute Nachmittag, noch mit Winternetz aber die Fische drehen schon ein paar Runden an der Oberfläche....

Viele Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Celle : 8.53 Temperatur 8 Grad, kein Wind, keine Fische in Sicht, Teich grün und trüb !


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

und meine Uhr geht auch noch falsch,


----------



## Redlisch (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo, 

heute endlich mal Sonne, zwar nur bei max. 10 °C - war aber doch angenehm.

Ich hatte gestern eine Folienbahn entfernt damit die Fische auch etwas von haben 

Man kommt immer mehr in Frühlingsstimmung, aber ....

In Skandinavien sammelt sich z.Z. viel Kaltluft an,, diese wird nach Süden ziehen und :

1. geht an Deutschland vorbei

2. trifft den osten Deutschlands

3. setzt sich über ganz Deutschland fest

Ist sehr spannend, die Wettermodelle spuken immer alle 6h eine wechselde Variante raus.

Es kommen so um den 13-16.2. Temperaturen bei uns zwischen +7 bis -12°C raus.

Also ehrlich, ich möchte keinen Winter mehr und unsere Fische sicherlich auch nicht, aber machen wir uns nichts vor - wir haben Februar ... :?

Jetzt geht es erstmal für 2 Tage etwas bergab und wieder bergauf, was dann kommt ???

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Also ich nehm die +7° Axel. Wo muss ich meine Karte reinschmeissen ?

Hier ist es so

 

Und wenn möglich, dann bitte bis Ende Februar so


----------



## Redlisch (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also ich nehm die +7° Axel. Wo muss ich meine Karte reinschmeissen ?



Tja Uwe, wenn ich das wüsste ...
dann wurde der Wunschkasten schon überlaufen ...

Unsere Gärtner sind auch ganz begeistert wenn sie wieder Schneeräumen können,
und ich bin wieder Schuld ... weil ... Ich mache hier laut deren Aussage das Wetter .... :__ nase

Ich meine theoretisch wäre es ja möglich, und vielleicht spielen ja auch schon die USA (HAARP), die Russen und auch wir Eropäer damit, wenn Tesla mit seiner Vermutung recht hatte ...

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*



Redlisch schrieb:


> und ich bin wieder Schuld ... weil ... Ich mache hier laut deren Aussage das Wetter



Na klar bist du Schuld  

Ich sehe immer nur die aktuellen Temperaturen im voraus


----------



## R8. (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Bei uns in Leipzig ist es im Moment echt gutes Wetter ! Ich hoffe das es die nächsten Wochen so bleibt denn dann sind ja wieder Ferien & ich kann mein Teich wieder "klarmachen". Fische müssen allerdings noch warten. ;(



lg Felix


----------



## Digicat (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Sonne pur ..... 

   

... bei +13,3°C .... leichter Wind ....


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

moin,moin, frische 6° in Duingen. wolkig, leichter Wind. gestern wars wärmer..


----------



## Redlisch (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo, 

-0,8 °C i.M., der Teich ist wieder zugedeckt, Wassertemperatur bei 6 °C.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten morgen

-0,8°C ... heiter bis wolkenlos ..... 

     

Die Temp. soll heute noch auf +9°C ansteigen ....


----------



## R8. (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Leipzig.. :-(

Morgens 6.00 Uhr 			
Temperatur (gefühlt wie) 	-0 °C  (-3 °C) 	

Mittags 12.00 Uhr 			
Temperatur (gefühlt wie) 	7 °C  (5 °C) 	

Abends 18.00 Uhr 			
Temperatur (gefühlt wie) 	6 °C  (3 °C) 	



Wind km/h / Boen km/h 	11 / 26 	

Sonne 	  	  	 
Dauer 	04:00 h 	
Aufgang 	07:33 h 	
Untergang 	17:15 h 	


Niederschlag 	  	  	 
Menge 	0 l/m² 	
Risiko 	6 % 	
Luftfeuchtigkeit 	59 %


----------



## Redlisch (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

aktuell heftiger Schneefall bei -0,8 °C ...

der sollte wohl morgen wieder weg sein, bei 3 °C ...

 

Axel


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

..hier auch seit 1/2 4Schneefall, so sieht es jetzt aus:evil


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hier auch Schneefall seit 16:00 Uhr, 
ich hoffe doch es ist nur ein Zwischentief bis dann doch endlich der Frühling kommt.


----------



## Casybay (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten Abend,
hier zum Glück +8!
Gestern Abend +12°, mit der Kälte ist es einfach SChrecklich, ich fühle mit Euch!!!!


----------



## Dodi (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nabend!

HH, knapp über 0° und trocken - Schnee: Fehlanzeige, mal sehen, ob's so bleibt...

Aber bei uns soll es auch nicht mehr als -3° die nächsten Nächte geben - na, hoffen wir mal!


----------



## Regs (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin,
seit gestern sieht so aus:
 

Auch heute Morgen liegt noch Schnee. Temperaturen immer um 0 bis -2 Grad nachts, es friert wieder.


----------



## Redlisch (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

wieder ein auf und ab ...
Nachdem wir am Samstag 4 cm Schnee hatten, war am Sonntag alles wieder weg.

Heute haben wir wieder + 4°C,, zwischen 2 und 5 Uhr fielen 2,4l Regen, am Donnerstag geht es dann wieder runter für einige Tage.

Ein Tief über Deutschland schaufelt dann Kaltluft vom Osten in den Norden Deutschlands ...
danach geht es wieder Bergauf ...

Ich hasse Achterbahnwetter ...


Axel


----------



## R8. (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Heute toller Sonnenschein bei uns


----------



## ron (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Auch wenn die Vögel hin und wieder Frühlingstöne von sich geben, ist es hier noch voll Winter. 70cm Schnee und tagsüber noch unter - 10. Aber wir sind daran gewöhnt, dass der Schnee hier bis Ende April liegt.



LG

Ron


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

So ist es bei uns

 

Also alles ganz entspannt, aber es soll wieder kälter werden


----------



## Koiwahn (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

 ihr Frühlingshungrigen.
Bei uns wahr es heute wunderschön, +8,8 Grad und purer Sonnenschein So kann es bleiben.


----------



## Vera44 (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallöle!

Ich kann mich "nur" anschließen. Bei uns war es heute auch sonnig, jetzt sind es immer noch 6.8°.


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten morgen

Hmmm ..... die letzten Tage haben uns leider wieder Minusgrade und Nebel beschert 

   

... und auch die Aussichten auf sonniges, wärmeres Wetter sind nicht rosig ....

... es bleibt leider nebelig, trüb und kalt :evil


----------



## Dodi (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten Morgen!

HH meldet aktuell -2° aber die Sonne lugt durch die Wolken.

Der Teich fängt schon wieder an, zuzufrieren... 
Lt. Wetter.com hält das frostige Wetter noch eine Woche an und die nächsten Tage bis -6°.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

guten Morgen, hier auch Autoscheibenwetter..dazu Hochnebel, sollte nicht die Sonne dasein heute?


----------



## VolkerN (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Wir haben seit dem 3. Februar keinen Dauerfrost mehr gehabt. Wenn ich die Meldungen aus dem Norden / Osten so lese dann bin dafuer richtig dankbar wie "warm" es bei uns doch ist. 


Ich hoff innig das die naechsten 2 Wochen auch noch so bleiben. :beten

Erfahrungsgemaess gehts bei uns dann ab Maerz langsam aber stetig bergauf mit den Temperaturen.


----------



## koifischfan (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Mein Wasser wird wieder kälter. :shock

Hier die Temperaturen für den Berliner Raum:


----------



## Koiwahn (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*


Gestern Sonne und warm +8,8° 
Heute Wolken und kalt +1°  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hoffe es wird bald besser.


----------



## Ulli (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal die Werte der vergangenen Woche in Schwaben, eigentlich recht sonnig und trocken, heute war der mieseste Tag mit Nebel aber wenigstens frostfrei. Die WT ist wieder auf dem Rückzug  aber mit knapp 6 grad im unkritischen Bereich.....
Rot = Wassertemp, hellgrün=Aussentemp

Viele Grüße
Ulli
P.S. der Motz-Smiley ist sowas von super, könnte stundenlang zuschauen---


----------



## koifischfan (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

@ulliw
Wo hast du deinen Außenfühler? Wenn die grüne Kurve die Außentemperatur ist, hatten wir in der Vergangenheit 1 - 22 Grad?


----------



## Ulli (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hi!

Der Fühler liegt unter dem Gartentisch auf dessen Fussverstrebung so in 30 cm Höhe über dem Boden der Terasse. Er bekommt leider kurzzeitig  etwas Sonne ab, wenn sie jetzt so tief steht und die warme Luft staut sich etwas aber es war wirklich sehr warm bei uns.

Ich muss mal einen anderen Platz für den Fühler suchen, aber das ist gar nicht so einfach, soll nicht im Regen sein, nicht in der Sonne, in Reichweite zum Funkempfänger ... 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Goldi2009 (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Ulli,

ja, so ging es mir auch. Erst schien die Sonne auf den Fühler, dann war er nicht trocken aufgestellt :evil. Jetzt habe ich ihn unter unserer Außentreppe deponiert. Verfälscht zwar etwas die Temperatur, im Sommer scheint die Sonne abends drauf. Gar nicht so einfach den richtigen Platz zu finden.


----------



## Nikolai (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

nach Nachtfrost und Hochnebel, nun Sonnenschein bei 1,7 Grad und leichte Bewölkung in der Region Hannover

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Koipaar (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

im Raum Mainz zur Zeit 5,5 Grad und grauer Himmel, dazu ein kalter Ostwind. Warten sehnsüchtig auf höhere Temperaturen.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Wettervorhersage gestern abend.... Moskau -30°C!!!!
Man "versprach" uns einen sehr kalten Ostwind für das WE und garantierte Minustemperaturen für die letzte Nacht.
Es ist alles eingetroffen, der Teich leider auch wieder befroren, zum 3. Mal in diesem Winter.
Dieses ewige Jojo muß Megastreß für die Fischis sein.
Hoffen wir mal, daß sie alle unbeschadet über den Winter kommen.


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

+1,9°C zeigt das Thermometer, der Himmel ist bedeckt und es schneit hin und wieder klein aus diesen Wolken ..... 

Der Frost und Nebel der letzten Tage hat Spuren hinterlassen
 
jetzt wo der Nebel weg ist, sieht man den Reif erst so richtig schön ....

 
So sieht der Teich aus ... noch komplett mit Eis überzogen ....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

@Eva-Maria.
Mir wird auch ganz übel wenn ich das hier sehe

 

Die Tendenz ist Eindeutig. Ich habe eben schon mal die Pumpenleistung weiter gedrosselt und hoffe das morgen früh eine Eisschicht auf dem Teich ist.
Im Teich ist es gerade so:
 

Aber am kommenden Freitag soll es wieder nach oben gehen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Morgen,
trotz 4° Minus hat sich keine Eisschicht auf dem Teich gebildet, der sehr starke Ostwind rührt den Teich kräftig um.
Über Nacht ist die Wassertemperatur um 1° gefallen und es wird noch kälter (bis -10°)

Das gefällt mir mal gar nicht


----------



## Dodi (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten Morgen!

HH meldet sonnige -3°.
Bei uns ist eine Eisschicht auf dem Teich, ein Teil mittels Sprudler noch frei.

Wenn ich Wetter.com Glauben schenken darf, gibt es in Hamburg noch einige kalte Nächte bis -9° und ab
Freitag soll es frostfrei werden. Na, hoffen wir mal...

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Koiwahn (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

 Alle miteinander
Auch im Marburger Land hat sich Väterchen Frost zurück gemeldet ( -1,8° ) und es soll noch kälter werden.  . Noch ist der Teich eisfrei, aber net mehr lange. Ich hoffe das der Frost nicht so lange anhält :beten1


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Seit gestern ist der Teich wieder zugeeist,
in der letzten Ncht waren es hier -6°C.
Heut früh um 9.00 Uhr hatten wir noch -4°C.
Die Sonne scheint, es geht ein eisiger Wind.
Heute wird es wieder nur dick eingepackt auf die Hunderunde gehen.


----------



## koifischfan (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Wetter.com kannst du voll vergessen. Die Vorhersage ab 6 Tagen, vergiß es.
Laut denen hatten wir im Januar mindestens zehn Tage mit -10 - -22 Grad. Es ist nichts eingetreten.


----------



## Dodi (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo KFF,

hast Du eine verlässlichere Wetter-Seite?


----------



## Koiwahn (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

 Alle
 Wettervorhersage verlässlich ?! Wo gibts denn das.
Das einzige Wetter was immer stimmt , kräht der Hahn auf dem Mist ändert sich das Wetter oder es bleibt wie es ist. 
 Nein spass bei seite,wenn ihr eine verlässliche Wetter-Seite gefunden habt immer her damit


----------



## koifischfan (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Ich habe da mal was vorbereitet: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=323121


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Ich sag ja, 
kaum ist der Kachelmann nicht mehr im Amt, ist das Wetter nur noch Müll  

Natürlich kann man den Langzeitprognosen nicht wirklich trauen, aber eine Tendenz ist immer zu erkennen und das ist OK finde ich.

AchJa,
hier ist es so:


----------



## Vera44 (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

seit gestern Abend auch im Saarland wieder Schnee dabei habe ich gestern noch Schlüsselblumen, Vergißmeinnicht und Kamelie gespflanzt...... geschützt auf der Terrasse, nur für das Frühlingsfeeling


----------



## Goldi2009 (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Vera,

da warst Du sehr früh dran. Man kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten, gell?

Hier hat es auch geschneit, kann es nicht mehr sehen. :evil Ich will endlich den Teichrand bepflanzen! Lt ."Wetterprognosen", was auch immer sie halten, soll das noch nicht der letzte Schnee gewesen sein....


----------



## Nikolai (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,
Region Hannover: herrlichster Sonnenschein bei - 3Grad. Wenig Wind. Gestrige Tagestemperatur bei 0 Grad und Wind.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Vera44 (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Anne!

Heute morgen hat es endlich aufgehört. Den Blumenkasten am Küchenfenster hab ich schon vor  2 Wochen bepflanzt. Ich will doch endlich............... FRÜHLING!


----------



## koifischfan (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Ach du warst das, die die ganzen Blumen gekauft hast. 
Ich habe mich echt gefragt, wer ist denn so verrückt und kauft mitten im tiefsten Winter Blumen für den Garten.


----------



## Vera44 (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

:smoki hihi ist aber nicht ärztlich belegt!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodi (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nabend!

Letzte Nacht waren bei uns -8°, jetzt sind es bereits auch schon über -3°.
Aber wenigstens die Sonne ließ sich blicken...

@ Vera:
Ganz schön mutig von Dir, die __ Frühblüher schon draussen zu pflanzen!

Aber ich fühle mit Dir: ich möchte auch endlich Frühling! :beten


----------



## schorse2 (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin Moin aus Göttingen,

gestern auf heute -8° C, aktuell um 19,30 schon -6° C und es sollen
- 10 werden Teich ist schon gut zugefrohren bis auf eine Stelle 
wo der Lüfter drin steht. Teichthemaratur + 5,9° in 1m Tiefe

Gruß Georg


----------



## Dodi (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten Morgen!

HH meldet aktuell -8,8° brrrrr... bei stahlblauem Himmel und strahlendem Sonnenschein -
wenigstens was...


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin,
in der letzten Nacht hatten wir hier -10°C.
Bis Freitag sollen solch arktische Temperaturen anhalten.
Tagsüber um die -5°C, gefühlt wie -15°C, da schneidend kalter Ostwind.
Ab dem WE sollen dann die Temps. endlich, endlich in den Plusbereich hochgehen.
Hoffen wir mal, daß diese Vorhersagen dann auch eintreffen.
Allen usern einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Nikolai (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

und es wird doch Frühling. Die Störche irren sich nie! Die letzten Tage wurden die ersten Störche in Neustadt am Rübenberge (Region Hannover) gesichtet. Es kommt mir ein wenig Früh vor. Waren sie letztes Jahr auch schon so früh da?
Nach einer bitterkalten Nacht hatten wir heute durch herrlichen Sonnenschein gegen Mittag ca. Null Grad. Zur Zeit sind es -2 Grad.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,


> und es wird doch Frühling


da schaut aber bei uns noch gar nichts her, bei uns müsste es heissen, endlich kommt der
Schnee.
Seit Sonntagabend ca. 15 - 20 cm Pulverschnee.
So sieht es momentan im Garten aus.
LG Markus


----------



## rut49 (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*


bei uns im Lipperland waren´s heute morgen -7°. 
der Teich ist wieder, bis auf eine kleine Stelle mit Sprudelstein, zugefroren. Heute Nachmittag herrlcher Sonnenschein, aber fieser, kalter Wind.
Nicht nur die Störche, auch die Kraniche sind zurück- 3 Wochen früher als voriges Jahr.
Der Frühling ist im Anmarsch!!!
:cu Regina


----------



## Digicat (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Nix war es heute mit Sonnenschein ... es blieb trüb und hochnebelig bei jetzt noch -5,4°C.

Naja ... am Wochenende soll es eventuell wieder Plus-Grade geben :?

Nach Frühling sieht es bei uns leider noch nicht aus


----------



## Annett (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo.

Bei uns war es die vergangene Nacht mit -12 °C auch richtig kalt... Schnee haben wir aber keinen.
Hoffentlich killt uns der Kahlfrost nicht noch die Rapsbestände. :?

Kraniche haben wir schon vor einigen Tage im extrem nördlichen Sachsen-Anhalt (ein Stück vor Lüchow-Dannenberg, nahe Salzwedel) auf den Maisfeldern gesehen. 
Ich hatte die Kamera während der Fahrt natürlich NICHT rausgeholt, sondern einfach nur fasziniert hingesehen. 
Evtl. sind wir da dieses WE nochmal unterwegs und ich nehme die Kamera mit nach vorne. 

EDIT: Otto freute sich heut morgen sichtlich über das frische, warme Wasser.


----------



## Digicat (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Heute hat die Sonne den Durchbruch geschafft 

    

   

Leider ist es aber trotz Sonne recht dunstig/nebelig ... also klare Sicht ist nicht vorhanden, aber ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich die Sonne ein bisserl sehe/geniessen kann 

Aber zum draußen liegen  ist es noch zu frisch ... -7,1°C zeigt das Thermometer, bei sehr schneidenden Wind


----------



## Dodi (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten Morgen!

HH meldet aktuell -3° bei bedecktem Himmel.
Das Ärgste scheint überstanden...

Von mir aus kann nun der Frühling kommen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallöle,
in Frankreich und dem angrenzenden Saarland ist der Winter zurückgekehrt. Heute morgen Schneefall bei -1°. Ich hab genug davon. Ich will Sonne


----------



## Vera44 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Ellen und Alle,

Ab morgen soll es ja besser werden!

Ellen dann können wir ja bald mal grillen!


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Heute irgendwo in der Nähe von Stendal (nördliches Sachsen-Anhalt):   Kraniche. 

Sowohl dort, als auch daheim war es sehr sonnig, aber noch immer im Minus-Bereich mit frostigem Wind.... aber es soll ja besser werden. 
Aktuell haben wir -3°C. 
Der Teich ist durch die letzten Nächte mit zweistelligen Minusgraden dick zugefroren.


----------



## robsig12 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Diese Nacht geht noch mal 2 stellig íns Minus, dann sollte es besser werden!


----------



## sante (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo

aktuell -8,5 grad und es geht noch weiter runter.  

wäre schön wenns wieder wärmer wird.


----------



## Vera44 (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin!

Im Saarland aktuell 4,3°, weiter sooooo............


----------



## Annett (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin.

Ganz aktuell nahe Leipzig  -8°C - in der Nacht war es wahrs. noch ein Stück kälter. 
Die Sonne lacht bereits vom Himmel.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

guten Morgen, 2° in Duingen, es richt nach Frühling..


----------



## Christine (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nur noch -1° - auf dem Teich 1cm Eis - auf dem Flachdach auch. Aber zum Wochende soll es ja wieder "wärmer" werden - mit Schnee und Schneeregen - ach, was freu ich mich schon darauf


----------



## Nikolai (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,
gestern hatten wir trocken aber bewölkt 3-5 Grad. Heute leicht dunstiger Sonnenschein bei 7,5 Grad, richtig Frühlingshaft in der Region Hannover.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Spandau (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo an alle,

Berlin hat heute +2 °c kann jetzt gerne noch mehr werden
Meine Eisdecke war gestern noch 5 cm dick.

Grüß Michael


----------



## Nikolai (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

region Hannover meldet leicht dunstiger Sonnenschein bei 7 Grad. Ohne Regen taut das Eis nur langsam. Noch ist der Teich zugefroren.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin,

aus der Lüneburger Heide auch 7 Grad und strahlender Sonnenschein bei uns. Wir haben immer noch Schnee auf den Flächen und Eis auf den Teichen - das wird zum abschmelzen noch ein paar Tage brauchen.


----------



## Ulli (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

ein Fast-Frühlingstag bei uns, 12 °, Sonne und die Fische drehen schon ein paar Runden unter dem Winternetz.

Es geht aufwärts !!:beten

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Christine (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin,

manchmal ist es schön, wenn die Wettervorhersage falsch ist! 

Wir hatten heute einen wunderschönen Tag mit +8° und strahlendem Sonnenschein. Optimal, um die Bäume zu beschneiden und Büsche auszudünnen. Und gleich alles weggehäckselt und die großen Stücke ins Regal geräumt. 

Nu bin ich aber auch geschafft. Aber es hat Spass gemacht. Ein paar Zweige fürs Wohnzimmer sind auch dabei abgefallen. Und ich hab die ersten __ Schneeglöckchen entdeckt!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nabend,
wir hatten heute auch Sonnige 8°. Da hab ich doch gleich mal ein wenig Eis vom Teich geholt. Den Koi hat das irgendwie gefallen  Waren sofort wieder da und bettelten nach Futter, gab aber nix heute.

So ist es im Moment


----------



## Dodi (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nabend!

Heute waren bei uns um die +7° tagsüber mit Sonnenschein, 
nur der Wind aus Südost war sehr unangenehm.

Nach den letzten, recht kalten Tagen war's aber schon recht angenehm.

Schönes WE!


----------



## Regs (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ein paar Zweige fürs Wohnzimmer sind auch dabei abgefallen. Und ich hab die ersten __ Schneeglöckchen entdeckt!



Hallo Christine,
wie schön - ich hoffe wir können hier auch bald loslegen. Die Schneeglöckchen blühen schon aber frische Zweige müssen leider bei mir draußen bleiben - ich laufe schon wieder mit geschwollenen Augen herum (Heuschnupfen von Januar bis Mai). Das hält mich aber nicht ab im Garten zu wüten, sobald der Schnee weg ist.


----------



## Highway (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus,

also wir hatten hier in Marktleugast, Ofr. gestern auch schönes Wetter bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und 8° + in der Sonne  .

Heute sieht es schon wieder anders aus, 0° bei leichtem Schneefall 

Ist doch schön, endlich wieder etwas "Winter"      kann das weiße Zeug schon fast nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Dodi (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nabend!

Nach einem schönen WE mit bis zu 16° heute mal etwas Regen, aber immerhin noch bis 11°.
Der Filter läuft seit einigen Tagen und hat das Wasser auch auf 11° erwärmt.

Hoffentlich kommen nicht zu große Temperatur-Rückschläge! :beten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Ui Dodi,
11° schon 

Hier gerade mal so gepflegte knappe 8° 

 


Und nu Regen


----------



## seppl (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo, bei uns schönster Sonnenschein bei 13 Grad heute Mittag, jetzt 3,3 Grad.
Teich hat 9 Grad unsere Kois schwimmen schon rege umher, haben sie auch schon gefüttert.
Grüße Marion


----------



## Vera44 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hi!
Im Saarland gab es heute nicht so viel Sonne. Mittagstemperatur 15°, jetzt 11°, Wassertemperatur 10°. Die Fischis schwimmen und futtern auch.


----------



## Redlisch (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

wir hatten am Samstag viel Sonne bei 13°C, am Sonntag war es bewölkt bei 15 °C und heute leichter Nieselregen be 12°C.

Die Wassertemperaturen steigen stetig auf bis jetzt 7,2 °C, dauert halt etwas bei der Menge *g

Der Vlieser läuft bei 100% und die 2. Filterlinie (Biotec 36) bei 50% (8m³/h).

Am Wochenende wurden alle Gräser zurückgeschnitten, viel davon waren schon am austreiben.

Das nächste WE wird wohl nochmal etwas kühler, wird aber sich aber so bei 8-10°C tagsüber halten, nachts ist leichter Frost möglich.

Wollen wir mal hoffen das die Kristallkugel der Wettermodelle etwas verstaubt ist, 2 von 3en sagen gegen ende des Monats nachts bis -8°C vorraus / Tags bis +2°C... aber das kann sich ja noch ins positive wenden 

70% des Teiches bleiben jedenfalls erstmal abgedeckt .... Fische sind alle wohlauf 

Axel


----------



## Inken (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin!

Regen, Regen und nix als Regen im Cuxland..

Gestern war der Sommer, in diesem Jahr also an einem Samstag! Tatsächlich schien die Sonne! Unglaublich! Das ganze Dorf hat gleichzeitig Rasen gemäht! 

Aber seit heute Nacht dann endlich wieder Regen, ohne Pause.. 

Auf der Straße steht das Wasser. Dort wo es ein wenig abschüssig ist, fließen kleine Sturzbäche durch die Gosse. Einfach klasse..:?

 

Der Teich ist randvoll, hier der Überlauf: 

 

Munter plätschert der Teich in den Rasen.. Nass und warm, dem Unkraut gefällt's!

Der Uferwall an unserem neuen kleinen Ufergraben ist kaum  noch zu sehen. 

 

Hoffentlich läuft das Wasser schneller ab als es nachregnet! :beten

Ich habe die __ Nase sowas von voll.. 
Jede Wette, am Donnerstag wird's besser! Dann fängt bei uns die Schule wieder an, nach sechs Wochen Mistwetter..


----------



## Sveni (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Traumwetter im Altmühltahl!

Waren heute am Main Donau Kanal spazieren (incl. __ Enten füttern)

27°C und ein angenehmes lauhes Lüftchen.

Perfekt!!! ....und morgen ist noch Feiertag

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Nori (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Kann ich nur bestätigen - komm auch gerade aus dem Altmühltal zurück - ne geschmeidige Runde mit dem Roadster gedreht. Jetzt kurzer Zwischenstop zum Frischmachen und dann ab in den Biergarten - ich denke das Wetter spielt heute in unserer Gegend noch mit - das muss man ausnutzen! Morgen soll es ja Regnen...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sveni (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*



Nori schrieb:


> - ne geschmeidige Runde mit dem Roadster  und dann ab in den Biergarten



So soll es sein

Grüße
Sveni

PS. Es zieht sich langsam zu! Nimm den Schirm mit in den Biergarten.


----------



## mitch (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

nehmt lieber mal einen Schirm mit  


17:45 :


----------



## Peter. (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin! 

Heute Nachmittag auf dem Weg von der Firma nach Hause: 

     

Ein kleiner Tornado, oder besser Windhose! 

Ich hab trotzdem mal Gas gegeben..


----------



## rut49 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

,
wir im Lipperland hatten heute keinen Grund zu "meckern"!
Ab 10.00 Uhr strahlender Sonnenschein und endlich mal wieder über 20° 
Hoffentlich hält es noch eine Zeit lang an, damit wir glauben können, dass es den Sommer wirklich noch gibt.
:cu Regina.


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten morgen

Ich hoffe Ihr habt die Unwetter (lt. ORF-Nachrichten) gut und ohne Schäden überstanden ... 

Bei uns in Niederösterreich soll es heute Abend zu Unwetter kommen ... auch soll die Temp. auf 20 - 25°C zurück gehen

Der Wetterdienst spricht von Temperatursturz ...

Edit: Ganz vergessen: 29,3°C ... wolkenlos ... kein Wind ...


----------



## Redlisch (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin,

sodele, das Wetter am "Day after summer" ....

Aktuell 10:20 Uhr (Werte von Gestern 10:20Uhr)
Lufttemperatur: 14,8°C (25°C)
Wassertemperatur: 21,7°C (23 °C)
Regen: 30,1l/m² [15l/m² von 19.05Uhr bis 19.15Uhr - die anderen 15l/m² von 23.00Uhr bis 23.30Uhr] (0l/m²)
Himmel: geschlossene Wolkendecke (Blau)

Axel


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Die kühle Strömung hat uns jetzt auch erwischt .. wie vorhergesagt ...
13,1°C ... Regen, teils heftig mit Blitz und Donner und stürmischen Wind ... ein Gewitter halt ...
Die Abkühlung ist aber ein Hammer ... Quasi vom Regen in die Traufe ...

Aber morgen geht es ja schon wieder aufwärts


----------



## Frankia (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Helmut,

hast du einen Draht noch oben.............?

Hoffentlich stimmen deine Prognosen, wollte heute schon meine Teichabdeckung drauflegen..........
.
Außentemperatur heute Nacht:  9 °


----------



## danyvet (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

meine noch immer feuchten Haare (vom Pool) erinnern mich daran, dass heute am frühen nachmittag noch Sommer war. Jetzt hats nur mehr 16°C und es regnet 
Hab kurz überlegt, heute schon den Pool einzuwintern, aber der Sturm war schon zu heftig um das Abdecken mit der Plane alleine zu schaffen. Dafür ist es jetzt leider nimmer so schön sauber. Mist. Ich mag nicht, dass der Sommer schon aus ist


----------



## chrishappy2 (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

so die letzten tage war es bei uns brütent heiß. aber die unwetter sind haarscharf an uns vorbeigezogen !aber es hat gerade bei und 11 grad brrr


----------



## danyvet (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

ich glaub, ich spinn!!!
was muss ich da sehen im portal? lauter "winterbeiträge"!! 
...
Planung für's Frühjahr 2012 und noch einige Fragen
Schwerkraftfilter winterfest machen
Im Winter Eisfrei
...
und das nahzu unmittelbar untereinander!! waaaah! ich will wieder Sommeeeeeer!!!


----------



## pyro (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Bei  mir war es die ganze Woche sonnig und sehr heiss. Donnerstag abend heftiger Regen mit ca 40 Liter innerhalb von 1,5h.

Von gestern auf heute Temperatursturz um ca 20 Grad, Heute hat es von ca 7.30 bis 15 Uhr geregnet.


Um 8 Uhr ging die Sirene, Personensuche in einem ca 15x12 KM grossem Wald. Mit ca 200 Kameraden den Wald durchkämmt bis mittag. Wir sahen alle aus wie Schweine...


----------



## Sveni (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten Morgen an alle Teich und Naturfreunde!

Aus einem nebligen Tagesanfang ist ein herrlicher Sommertag geworden.
In der prallen Sonne sind es bereits 28,5°C.

Hoffentlich wird es nicht der letzte Sommertag.
Anbei ein Blick vom Balkon in altertümliche Berching! 

Grüße 
Sveni


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

@ Sveni: sehr schönes Wetter 

Bei uns sieht es so aus ...
    

Dieser Adler kam auch vorbei
  

Dann aber ein noch größerer "Vogel"
 

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## kgw58 (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo sonnige Grüße aus Ostfriesland bei 20°.:


----------



## chrishappy2 (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

heute war es bei uns auch sehr warm bei 29 grad. wir haben auch heute unseren pool abgebaut, da es jetzt wirklich der letze tag war. Außerdem muss der pool auch nur 1 tag bei sonne stehen bleiben um richtig trocken zu werden


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Ja, heute war ein super Tag ...

Jetzt hat es noch 23,8°C bei Windstille ... ein schöner lauer Abend ...

Leider ziehen jetzt vereinzelt Schleierwolken auf ...


----------



## Mercedesfreund (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

..schön wars hier heute auch,nochmal 27°..das ging gut bis hab5, dann kam der Regen..und es regnet noch ,dazu 7° kälter geworden, Herbstgefühl.


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Jetzt ist der späte Sommer leider um ...

Bei uns in der Region ist heute Nacht der erste Schnee gefallen ...

 

Aktuell ist es jetzt trocken bei 5,5°C und leichten Wind aus Nord ...

Am Wochenende soll es wieder eine Spur wärmer werden, bis 15°C und trocken bleiben ...

Schauen wir mal


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nu das Wetter nun ja aber das Bild ein Traum würde gern dein Gertner sein  Hammer super Schön Gruss R.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin,

sonnig und sehr stürmig bei momentan nur 10°C ... eben Herbst 

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Mandy nu das Wetter ist So wie auf dem Bild mal etwas besser mal etwas schlechte . aber die Polizei ist Pure Sonne  Sorry bin ebend nur ein Mann


----------



## chrishappy2 (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

also wir haben leider dauerregen seit gestern mittag bei 6 grad und ein kalter wind pfeift um dass haus


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Muss nu los aber bei dem Wetter hilft nur noch eins und das ist ab vor dem


----------



## Moonlight (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

So was hätte ich auch gern ... wie gemütlich ...

Mandy


----------



## pyro (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Ich habe heut auch den Schwedenofen im Wohnzimmer angeheizt.

Gestern abend hat es heftig gehagelt - draussen war alles weiss und auf der Autobahn gabs Eisregen !!!!


Freitag 3 Tote, 14 Autos... gestern 1 Toter und 8 Wagen Schrott.

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10009&pk=713267&p=1


Das ist ein Wintereinstand wie man ihn nicht braucht....


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Pyro das was Du da Schreibst ist sehr Traurig   Nu zum Wetter das spielt total Verrückt von Gestern auf Heute über 10 Grad mehr auf dem Termometer die Koi Wissen garnicht so richtig was sie machen sollen  Winterruhe oder nicht bin gespannt wann es dann endlich Winter wird so en Schmodelwetter ist für Mensch und Tier nicht schön


----------



## cpt.nemo (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Eisekalt und nass. In der Früh hatte es nur 3 Grad. Da setz ich mich ja lieber zu meinen Kois ins Wasser. Da hat es wenigstens noch 14 Grad. Sie sind auch schon ruhiger geworden, aber gebettelt wird immer. 
Naja, vielleicht wirds nochmal ein bischen wärmer. Wahrscheinlich erst an Weihnachten, wie immer.


----------



## Wado (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

bei uns im Norden regnet und stürmt es. Kein gedanke daran raus zu gehen und am Teich etwas zu machen.
Ich hoffe es bleibt nicht so.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nu damit ihr mal sehen könnt wie das Wetter grad so ist Trocken und Windig


----------



## sternchen30 (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,
bei uns in der Oberpfalz nieselt es heute schon den ganzen Tag und es hat 15Grad, gefühlte 7Grad!!!
Der Herbst kommt mit großen Schritten, seit Donnerstag.
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Bei uns regnet es seit Mitternacht. Erst Sprühregen und nach paar Stunden wurde es zum Landregen ... und was soll ich sagen ... es regnet immer noch  ... nerv

Nachts waren es 9°C und jetzt zeigt mein Thermometer 15°C.

Mandy


----------



## pyro (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hier bei mir regnete es nur bis heute mittag... eigendlich nieselte es nur. Nachmittag wars grau und deutlich wärmer als am WE.

Aufgrund der langen Schönwetterperiode kommen bei mir noch ein paar Blüten... __ Hechtkraut und noch 2 weitere Teichpflanzen bringen eine Blüte bzw. blühen gerade.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Heute Regen  Sturm aber immerhin noch 16 Grad . Nur das Wetter macht bei mir Migräne und ich hab en Waschlappen auf dem Kopf schön ist endweder Warm oder Kalt aber das haut mich balt um da kann ich nur :beten das es aufhört mit dem Usselswetter AUA AUA KOPF


----------



## pyro (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Sonnenschein und warm... war gerade im T-Shirt am Teich am Steg gelegen und hab rumgespäht was es neues gibt...


----------



## Moonlight (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Bei mir ist Eis kratzen angesagt  ... brech.

Mandy


----------



## cpt.nemo (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Morgens um 7 waren es 2 Grad und die Dächer waren auch angefrostet. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## Frankia (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

---------------heute morgen 07.00 Uhr waren es gerade noch 0,4 °............


----------



## Moonlight (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin,

bei mir die Nacht -1°C ... jetzt strahlt die Sonne und es sind schon 3°C. 
Das wird sicher ein schöner Herbsttag 

Ich wünsche Allen einen schönen sonnigen Samstag 

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo das Wetter Heute  aber Kalt 13 Grad


----------



## mitch (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

so sah es noch gestern aus :
  

die Spuren des ersten Nachtfrost :
      

wenig später sah es dann so aus  :


----------



## Digicat (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus Mitch

Das letzte Bild ist super ...

Euer Hund vor der Plassenburg ... da hast die Plassenburg genial mit einbezogen


----------



## Digicat (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten morgen

In Grünbach hat es 3,3°C und die Sonne setzt sich gerade durch den Morgenebel durch ...

   

Kein Morgenfrost und auch kein Wind ...


----------



## Moonlight (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Mahlzeit 

Bei mir heute früh wieder überall Rauhreif bei 1°C.

Jetzt strahlt die Sonne und es sind schon 19°C in Selbiger  

   

Mandy


----------



## chrishappy2 (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo


also heute früh um 9 uhr waren es 4 grad max. hatten wir heute 14 grad drinnen.


----------



## pyro (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Wochenendwetter hier:

Nachts Bodenfrost mit Eiskratzen am Auto
Tagsüber Sonnenschein, an geschützten Stellen direkt warm und sonst ca. 12 Grad.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Ich wünsche Allen einen schönen Wochenstart!

Hier aktuell 1°C und wie es scheint, kein Bodenfrost ... kein Rauhreif auf den Pflanzen.

Mandy


----------



## totti01 (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Wie ist bei Euren Teichen die momentane Wassertemperatur?

Also heute früh waren bei uns lausig kalte  -7 Grad 

und meine Teichwassertemperatur liegt aktuell nur noch bei +8,5 Grad (gemessen in ca. 1,5m Tiefe)

trotz Styrodurabdeckung...


----------



## Frankia (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Gestern den Teich abgedeckt...............

gerade noch 8,2 °...........


----------



## totti01 (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hab noch mal schnell ein Bild vorm dunkel werden aus dem Dachfenster gemacht.
Sollte man eigentlich den Pflanzengraben auch abdecken?
Ich habe nur den "Hauptteich" mit 5cm Styrodurplatten abgedeckt


----------



## Moonlight (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Wenn Du den Pflanzengraben in Betrieb hast: JA. Aber eigentlich sollteste den ausschalten

Mein Teich hat noch 16°C mit Abdeckung aus Doppelstegplatten 

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Mandy,

......16 °..................wann hast du abgedeckt ?


----------



## totti01 (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Mandy,

16° Grad ist ja der Hammer. Beheizt Du den Teich?
Meine Pumpen etc. sind seit ca. 2 Wochen aus.
Da die Pflanzen aber zum Großteil noch grün sind, bin ich unschlüssig, ob ich den Graben auch abdecken sollte...


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

..ihr Thermometer ist doch kaputt..


----------



## pyro (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Kelheim, 3:30 Uhr... eine dicke hartnäckige Eisschicht befindet sich auf meiner Frontscheibe. Dick eingepackt mit Mütze, Handschuhe und Eiskratzer bewaffnet ziehe ich los... 10 min später kann ich endlich heimfahren.

Hier ist alles gefrohren.


----------



## Digicat (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten morgen

Kalt aber strahlender Sonnenschein begrüßte uns heute morgen ...

1,6°C und leichter Wind ....

   

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## totti01 (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*



Digicat schrieb:


> 1,6°C und leichter Wind ....




Guten Morgen Helmut,

bei +1,6° kann man ja richtig neidisch werden... 
Aktuelle Temperatur im "tiefsten Osten" Deutschlands - 7°


----------



## cpt.nemo (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Falls ich was sehe, sehe ich nur Nebel. Hoffentlich wirds später besser.


----------



## mitch (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

kalt war es: -3°C
  (Futterring mit Eis )

aber es scheint ein schöner sonniger Tag zu werden:


----------



## VolkerN (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

In Besigheim  (Raum Heilbronn) hats heut sogar nochmal sonnige 6 Grad ...ein leichter Windhauch streicht ueber den Teich.

...einfach ein wunderschoener Novembertag


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Was ein Wetter bild Heute 16.20  Guss Reiner


----------



## Digicat (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Was war das gestern für ein traumhaftes Wetter ...

 
Waren im Tierpark Herberstein bei bis zu 10°C bei herrlichen Sonnenschein


----------



## Moonlight (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten Morgen,

-3°C ... alles mit Rauhreif bedeckt, aber der Frontscheiben dank Carport sind nicht gefroren 
Der Pool ist mit Eis bedeckt und mein kleiner Schneckentümpel auch. 
Die Sonne ist im Begriff am Himmel hoch zu klettern.

Die Fische haben 14,5°C (wegen dem doofen TWW gestern, vorher waren es 16°C) und fühlen sich sauwohl.

Gleich gibts Frühstück ... lecker Reiswaffel mit Honig 

Ich wünsche Allen einen schönen Wochenstart.

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Bilder heute 14 .05 Uhr die Sonne Lacht  aber Kalt


----------



## Moonlight (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten Morgen,

momentan 2°C ... kein Frost die Nacht, nur alles nass.

Schönen Tag ... heut ist Bergfest 


Mandy


----------



## chrishappy2 (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

so warm ist es bei euch :O bei uns seit einer woche jede nacht starker frost zwischen 2-7- grad


----------



## Moonlight (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Momentan 0,5°C und wieder kein Frost. 
Ich trauer dem allerdings auch nicht hinterher ... der kommt noch dauerhaft früh genug 

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Gestern entdeckt  Ideehen muss mann haben der Wetterstein Guss Reiner


----------



## Inken (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

 Wie geil ist das denn!

Die Küste zeigt sich derzeit in makellosem Grau, von Sonne keine Spur, allerdings freundliche 7°..

 

Der November ist halt nicht der atraktivste Monat..


----------



## pyro (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Ich hab dieses WE mit Freunden ein Biwak im Wald gemacht. War zwar grau und neblig, nachts unter Null Grad aber mit guter Outdoorausrüstung alles noch gar kein Problem. Mal schaun ob wir vor Weihnachten nochmal was hinbekommen ansonsten Anfang Januar. 

Campen im Wald im Sommer kann ja jeder...


----------



## Redlisch (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,
 meine Wetterstation gibt nach und nach den Geist auf, heute Morgen haben wir -2°C, seit 4 Wochen haben wir keinen Regen.

Der Teich ist seit einer Woche abgedeckt, der Filterteich läuft noch mit 20 % Leistung, der Vliesfilter mit 50%.

Nachdem ich die Zusatzfühler so nach 1,5-2 Jahren immer in die Tonne schmeissen konnte (Batterien waren nach einer Woche immer leer, vorher hatten sie fast ein Jahr gehalten), hat sich letzte Woche meine große Außeneinheit (Wind, Temp, Feuchte, Windrichtung etc.) verabschiedet.

Einige Einzelfühler melden noch, daher weis ich zumindest wie die Lufttemperatur ist 

Ich steige nun eine Klasse höher auf und erwarte zum Wochenende eine Davis Vantage Pro 2 aktiv mit einer zusätzlichen Außeneinheit (3 Temperaturfühler) und einem Funklogger zur Übertragung von der Konsole zum PC. 

Die WS550 mit Außeneinheit und 5 zusätzlichen Fühlern ( 7 Werte: Temp und Feuchtigkeit) lief seit dem 6.10.2007.

Ich hoffen das ich vor dem Regen am Wochenende noch aufs Dach komme, sonst wird es rutschig ....

Axel


----------



## Nikolai (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo,

bei uns (Raum Hannover) die letzten Tage herlichster Sonnenschein. Heute allerdings stark neblig. Temperaturen auch Nachts über Null. Tags bis zu 10 Grad.
Seit 5 Wochen kein Regen. Auch wenn das Wetter dieses Jahr durchwachsen war. Regen hatten wir hier seit Januar extrem wenig. Mein Brunnen (Oberflächenwasser) gibt seit April nur wenig Wasser. Gewöhnlich ist der Wasserstand um diese Jahreszeit 1 Meter höher.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## VolkerN (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Axel,

die Davis Vantage Pro 2 ist eine wirklich gute Wetterstation.  

...funktioniert absolut zuverlaessig. Ich hab sie seit fast einem Jahr im Einsatz. In der Station selbst ist noch immer die erste Batterie drin. Bei Ausseneinheiten ohne Solarpanel hab ich nach ca. 8 Monaten das erste Mal die Batterie tauschen muessen. Alles in allem bin ich rundum zufrieden mit der Station.


----------



## Annett (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo.

Während gestern die Sonne schien und wir einen tollen Sonnenuntergang hatten, ist es heute den ganzen Tag neblig bei ca. 2 - 3°C plus. Zum WE ist Regen angekündigt. Mal sehen, ob er kommt.
Das was es letzten Spätsommer/Herbst zu viel an Regen hatte, 


 

 

 
hat es dieses Jahr zu wenig.
Pegelstand der Elbe bei Dresden derzeit 84 cm - normal wären wohl 2,40 m oder so. 
In vielen Wäldern herrscht deutschlandweit mitten im November Waldbrandgefahr. 

Wir kommen mit den landwirtschaftlichen Arbeiten gut voran. Die Ernte ist endgültig gelaufen. Zuckerrüben haben eine warme Decke aus Stroh auf ihrer Miete liegen (haben leider einen sehr späten Liefertermin bekommen), der Mais ist längst abgeerntet und die Felder bereits wieder gepflügt und zum Teil mit Weizen bestellt.
Aktuell werden die letzten zwei Felder noch fürs Frühjahr gepflügt und dann sind wir mit der Bodenbearbeitung für dieses Jahr komplett  durch. Das Rübenfeld ist so trocken, dass es sich erstmalig in den vergangenen 10 Jahren zum Reiten eignet. 
Dafür pflügt es sich dementsprechend schwer... ach ja, die Feldwege stauben teils ordentlich, wenn darauf fährt. 
Das gab es seit mind. 10 Jahren noch nicht im Winterhalbjahr. 
Hoffentlich kommt der fehlende Niederschlag nicht noch als geballte, weiße Masse runter. Gestern habe ich vorsorglich einen zweiten (Hand)Schneeschieber gekauft. Nicht, dass die wieder ausverkauft sind, wenn man einen braucht.


----------



## pyro (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Annett, dann wären wohl so manche abgeerntete Felder derzeit auch sehr gut für ne Runde Motocross geeignet?? Schade das ich so weit weg wohn, etwas Fahrtechnik auf nem Feld würde mir nicht schaden.


Aber zum Thema. Hier ist es sehr kalt, seit Tagen kaum über Null Grad in der Nebelsuppe und seit Wochen kein Regen nur der Reif am Morgen. Der Teich ist komplett zugefrohren und taut auch am Tag nicht mehr auf. Die Eisschicht misst gute 5mm - 1cm.

Letzte Nacht war übel mit dem Reif - heute morgen das Scheibenkratzen am Auto war sehr mühsam.


----------



## Nikolai (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Soeben in den Nachrichten gehört:

Regen in Niedersachsen im November 0 mm. Bisheriger Mindestrekort 1978 mit 16,5mm.
In der Okertalsperre erscheint die damals geflutete Siedlung Schulenberg wieder an der Oberfläche.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Redlisch (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Volker



VolkerN schrieb:


> die Davis Vantage Pro 2 ist eine wirklich gute Wetterstation.
> 
> ...funktioniert absolut zuverlaessig. Ich hab sie seit fast einem Jahr im Einsatz.


 Naja, nach einem Jahr würde ich noch keine Einschätzung über die Zuverlässigkeit abgeben, so nach ablauf der Garantie (24 Monate) wird es erst interessant.

Es schein ja einige Schwachstellen an der Davis zu geben, Regenmesser, Goldcaps, USB Logger etc...

Was ich etwas traurig finde für eine Anlage die in der Semi-Profilieger sein will, ist die Genauigkeit der Zusatztemperaturfühler.  Auch das ich für Einzelfühler fast 190€ inkl. Sender zahlen muß. Da war das bei der ELV mit 40 € inkl. Sender schon humaner, und die zeigte 0,1 K an und sprang nicht um 0,6 K. Man merkt das sie für die Landwirdschaft gebaut wurde .

Auch das ich um die Station an einem PC auslesen zu können extra einen Logger brauche, soetwas sollte heute per USB oder serieller Schnittstelle standart sein. Das selbst der Envoy noch zusätzlich einen Logger braucht, obwohl er für den PC einsatz gebaut ist, lies mich bald vom Stuhl fallen...

Da Davis ja immer ein Geheimniss aus allen macht, finde ich gut das sie wenigstens ihre Protokolle nun freigegeben hat, jetzt kann man auch von anderen Anbietern einiges bekommen, wie z.B. den Datenlogger welcher von der Konsole seine Daten an meinen Server sendet, ohne das sie daneben stehn muß.

Positiv ist das ich fast jedes Einzelteil nachkaufen kann... Mal sehen wie sie sich schlägt...



VolkerN schrieb:


> In der Station selbst ist noch immer die erste Batterie drin. Bei Ausseneinheiten ohne Solarpanel hab ich nach ca. 8 Monaten das erste Mal die Batterie tauschen muessen. Alles in allem bin ich rundum zufrieden mit der Station.



Ich habe alles mit Solarpanel, hoffe das die Stützbatterie so weit über ein Jahr hält. Angeblich soll  ja eine Stunde Sonne am Tag die Stromversorgung für einen Tag sichern...


Ich habe jetzt erstmal 1200€ investiert, mal sehen wie sie sich schlägt...

Axel


----------



## Annett (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin.

Heute Nacht gab es wieder leichten Frost. Raureif und eine leicht überfrorene Straße zeugen davon, dass sich der dichte Nebel der Nacht Richtung Boden begeben hat. Der Teich hat eine leichte Eisschicht und die Sonne scheint.
Der Tränkwagen auf der Koppel ist fast leer. Auffüllen dürfte sich aber um die Jahreszeit nicht mehr wirklich lohnen. 
Der Brunnen im Hof (Oberflächenwasser, da Schachtbrunnen und nicht als Tränkwasser geeignet) hat erst in 1,4 m Tiefe Wasser. Im Winter liegt er sonst bei 35 cm (letztes Jahr) bis geschätzte 90 cm. 
Hätten wir zu diesem trockenen Wetter auch noch Wind - die Feldbestände würden uns vertrocknen... 

[OT]





pyro schrieb:


> Annett, dann wären wohl so manche abgeerntete Felder derzeit auch sehr gut für ne Runde Motocross geeignet?? Schade das ich so weit weg wohn, etwas Fahrtechnik auf nem Feld würde mir nicht schaden.


Theoretisch ja, praktisch hätten *wir* allerdings mit dieser Nutzung ein Problem.... 
Wir versuchen jede Art Schadverdichtung vom Acker fern zu halten (andere gurken mit ihrem Jepp für die Feldkontrollen über die Bestände - wir nicht). 
Solche Spuren sind immer mal illegal auf den Feldern zu finden. Das reicht...
Aber bei uns in der Nähe gibts ne Geländestrecke für so was.
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=dieska...elsketal,+Saalekreis,+Sachsen-Anhalt&t=h&z=17
http://www.msvdieskau.de/msv_strecke.htm[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (3. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Heute morgen ...
 

Mittlerweile hat es +2°C und die Sonne hat Mühe durch die Wolkendecke durch zu kommen 
Es ist windstill .

Der Teich schaut nimmer gut aus ...
 
Eis macht sich breit ...

Winter halt ... 

Wünsche Euch ein schönes 2.Advent-Wochenende


----------



## pyro (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Eis am Teich ist wieder weg seit ein paar Tagen... heute abend hat es zum ersten mal geschneit. Es blieb aber nichts liegen.


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo das Wetter dreht durch Donner Blitz und Wolkenbruch nu noch Hagel . und das alles Zag Zag bei 6 Grad Plus so war es hier noch nie :dumm


----------



## Digicat (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten morgen

Der Winter hält einzug ...

 

... bei + 1,5°C und stürmischen Wind ...

Ps.: eine lustige Sichtung bei einem Adventmarkt


----------



## Christine (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus Helmut,

das zweite Foto ist genial - das solltest Du bei einem entsprechenden Wettbewerb einreichen...


----------



## Moonlight (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

bei mir aktuell 13grad im strahlenden sonnenschein   die letzten tage waren stürmig,kalt und verregnet. da wundert es mich nicht,das der teich bei 9,4grad angelangt ist. schnee ist hier noch nicht zu riechen oder zu sehen.


----------



## ron (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hier aber!       

  



Bald werden die Skier gewachst.



Ron


----------



## Moonlight (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Ooch. . . wie schön. da kommt doch irgendwie neid bei mir auf. ich mag den winter zwar nicht,aber schnee ist schon prima. bei mir immer noch sehr stürmig und regnerisch bei durchschnittlich 5grad. der teich hat 9,4grad. ich will auch endlich schnee,der dämmt meinen teich    mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo was ein Wetter so war es Hier noch nie Bild


----------



## Ironm (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Ron, 

bib's einfach zu... das Bild stammt doch sicherlich aus dem letzten Jahr!

Bei uns ist noch alles grün. An Schnee ist noch nicht mal zu denken...

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## Moonlight (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Der Baum denkst wahrscheinlich, es ist schon Zeit zum Aufstehen


----------



## Benseoo7 (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten Abend,
naja hier im Norden kann ich nur sagen...regen, regen, regen ach ja und regen. bei 4 Grad und leichtem Wind. Zum Mäuse melken. Wassertemperatur 8 Grad und die Koi wissen auch nicht was sie machen sollen :?
Nachts wohl mal -2 Grad aber Tagsüber immer um die 8 Grad. Wo soll da Weihnachtsstimmung auf kommen?

Gruß

Ben


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Nun ja bei der  Weihnachtsstimmung kann ich ein wenig nachhelfen ( Kuckste Bild) aber das Wetter ist hier auch zum Ko..en  Regen Sturm und um die (7 Grad ) in NRW  Wasser ( 8 Grad) :dumm


----------



## Digicat (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Servus

Heute war einfach ein Traumwetter 

 
Schneeberg fast vor unserer Haustüre

 
Schneeberg von der Autobahn 

Wien von der Gloriette aus
   

bei fast 10°C und Windstille


----------



## Benseoo7 (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Ich glaub, ich schmeiß den Filter wieder an:?
10 Grad und regen....man man


----------



## Frankia (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

den Filter habe ich durchlaufen..............

Wasser 6 °..............

Luft heute 10 °..................

und sie haben Hunger..............................


----------



## Moonlight (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Dresden über weihnachten, wie auch bei mir eine lufttemperatur von durchschnittlich 10grad. der teich hat 9,4grad. fühlt sich wie frühling und nicht wie winter an. koi haben hunger . . .wie immer   mandy


----------



## CityCobra (27. Dez. 2011)

Aktuelle Wettermeldung


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo  Nun ja das Wetter ist schon etwas merkwürdig den das ist doch für diese Jahreszeit  nu seht selber ---------------- Wasser 9 Grad  Luft 13 Grad ----------------- Bin mal gespannt ob es Winter wird


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo beisammen,


> Bin mal gespannt ob es Winter wird


bei uns ist es schon noch Winter, allerdings so gut wie kein Schnee - nur ca. 5 cm, aber
für Morgen ist wieder Schnee gemeldet.
Die Eisdicke dürfte momentan ca. 5 cm sein.

LG Markus


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Markus das ist meine Teichansicht Heute Morgen die Sonne war nach 2 Regentagen da und die Koi wissen garnicht mehr was los ist  nu ist es wieder am Regnen aber 8 Grad Luft und das soll Winter sein . Mach mir schon gedanken über die Zukunft meiner Kinder  Da kommste schon ins GRÜBELN und :beten1 Nun ja wollen wir das BESTE HOFFEN


----------



## MadDog (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
im schönen Dortmund ist der Frühling auch schon da. Mein Teich hat momentan 9,7°. Die Tagestemperatur heute mittag lag bei 14,2°. Ich bin seit gestern wieder am Füttern, aber nur Miniportionen, da bis auf meine Großen alles an der Oberfläche schwimmt.
Es ist schon fast wie im Sommer, ich komme an meinen Teich und alles wartet auf mich - wann gibt es was zu Futtern.

LG und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr

Frank


----------



## VolkerN (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Auch im Raum Stuttgart ists ungewoehnlich mild. Ich war gestern noch im Garten und hab die letzten Sturmschaeden (von vor Weihnachten beseitigt).

Allerdings find ichs Wetter nicht dramatisch (...auch wenn die weltweiten Klimaveraenderungen schon sehr nachdenklich stimmen).:beten

Der Teich war diesen Winter noch nicht einmal komplett zugefroren. Den Fischen gehts gut ...und ...hm mal schaun ...der Winter ist ja noch lang nicht vorbei.


----------



## Digicat (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Guten morgen

Heute morgen

 

bedeckt bei 4,1°C und leichten Wind

Der Teich ist komplett gefroren nur ein/zwei Wasserlacken befinden auf dem Eis.

Lt. Wetterbericht kann es heute etwas schneien ... laß mich überraschen


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Moin,
erstmalig, daß leichtes Winter-feeling auftritt,
es kommt gerade Hagel runtergeprasselt,
lausige 3°C, Himmel tiefgrau, stürmische Böen.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

Bei mir 7,5°C ... und eiskalter stürmiger Wind 
Aber die Sonne lugt ab und zu mal durch die wolken 
Teich hat 9,5°C ...

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

so sieht es im Moment im Odenwald aus.


----------



## Ulli (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2011)*

... und so in Schwaben. Es stürmt momentan wie wild!

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------

